# Is ABRSM Grade 5 Flute in three months possible?



## gracieee

Hello! I am currently in the UK and over the coronavirus lockdown, I want to pick up the flute again. I used to play the flute around 3 years ago and I achieved a merit in ABRSM Grade 3 and dropped the flute just before starting grade 5. Would it be possible to pick up the flute again and finish the grade 5 syllabus in three months or is that too much of a stretch? I have done my grade 8 piano three years ago too therefore reading the music/finding rhythms/sight reading is not a problem.


----------



## david johnson

I am unfamiliar with the UK system you speak of, but I taught instrumental music for decades. You have not played in3 years and you wish to advance to your grade 5 in 3 months? Be sure you spend a lot of time on fundamentals. Review grade 3 and 4 material each day. I think that will get you where you wish to be.


----------

